# Ever happen to you??



## nosefuratyou (Jan 11, 2016)

Rip open their throat and feast on their blood?


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Strangers think this, lol, but my friends all know I'm just the "crazy Halloween Lady" (as my hubby lovingly calls me)...To the strangers, I just say, "No, I like decorating for the kids & dressing up & building my own decor"...my friends, they embrace it...in fact, they will post Halloween inspired/related pics they find on pinterest or articles onto my Facebook page all year long. I love it  (And secretly they must love my crazy too, otherwise, why would they think of me when they see Halloween!)


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Well, don't we think that too of some new haunt members? Until we get to know them. Its kind of the same thing I think.


----------



## Teresa.Macabre (Aug 8, 2015)

My fathers side of the family for the longest time thought I was a satanist for my appearance and love for all things Halloween and horror. It amused the hell out of me  

You'll always have the occasional co-workers, friends, family members, etc who find you weird for your interests. I don't let those situations get to me though, everyone is different and that's the beauty of it all. Plus how unfortunate for them if they miss out on all the joys of Halloween!


----------



## Mark44 (Jun 20, 2016)

I get those comments from a couple of people. Usually from the church people down the block whom at one point used to pass by my house and preach the word of god. I was like seriously. But now they come every Halloween with their kids and family/friends to get candy and light up toys.....wait what!?! total change of heart right, in which I tell them "Welcome to the Darkside"  In the end it doesn't matter what people think just do you and they can either accept it or keep it moving!


----------



## Mapleton Manor (Aug 2, 2014)

OH I get this once in a while and most people know us as the Halloween Couple. But some say we are evil blah blah blah. I just look at them and say "You really dont know the true meaning and origins of Halloween do you?" "Probably the same way you dont know exactly what the Bible says either and just listen to some preacher with wool over his eyes" They dont say much of anything after that. We even had a group that went to the city to get our display taken down and it went to the city council meeting. (YES I AM SERIOUS) We went and before they said anything I asked to speak. Told them that if i have to take my display down because someone finds it offensive then IF the City puts up ANY Christmas decorations or ANYONE in town puts them up then I will file a lawsuit against the city and I would like to see them try and fight it. They voted less than 30 seconds later to dismiss it completely. I AM SO EVIL!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

One of my favorite quotes that I pertain to my love of Halloween. Everyone I know thinks I'm nuts. I roll with it. I'm not a TV watcher, too old for the club scene. Because I spend my free time making Halloween related items is no more bizarre to me than the house around the corner that spends countless hours wrapping his house in Christmas lights. If I was painting landscape pictures on canvas I would be called an artist. If I'm out there in July painting a sign for Halloween I'm a freak! Sometimes I wonder if the neighbors think I hold cult meetings in my basement but try to see the lighter side. I admit though that I do throw a few decorations in my windows or my door for every Holiday to keep them confused.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I wish the whole issue didn't so often have to be so divisive. No chip on my shoulder; I like a little more co-existence. The best haunt walk through in my area used to be the one a local minister helped his kids put up. The closest I've ever come to meeting any sort of resistance is that one mother and adult daughter at our Halloween party wouldn't come in the room while my DD was reading people's tarot cards just for fun. (DD's not even a believer, but she knows the alleged significance of the cards & their positions in various spreads.) I don't know whether they had a moral objection (they *were* at a Halloween party...) or whether they were just creeped out, like some people are with Ouija boards.

I like that Cloe! I doubt it's just America, though. I think there are other countries with a lot more of the "Tall Poppy" mentality than we have as a nation!


----------



## Tinaspaintedlady (Aug 7, 2008)

Yes it has happened to me more than I can count-not just Halloween though-its just about everything in life anymore-politics-food you eat-car you drive-clothes-you name it, everybody has a opinion and so I don't respond to those people who think I'm some sort of a nutball, let them think what they want to. I'm not changing minds, could care less.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I like this quote I heard somewhere:

What others think of me is none of my business.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

All the time!!!! I even had one friend prompt an argument upon being invited to a halloween party. She and I quote told me "she could not have any part of a holiday were we tell kids it's okay to go to a complete strangers house to get free candy" my response " well our party isn't on halloween nor are kids allowed but I see your point. So do u celebrate christmas? After all it does teach children it's okay to sit on strangers laps in exchange for gifts ".....boom....drops the mic. Yeah she's pretty much off the invite list


----------



## Mark44 (Jun 20, 2016)

pumpkinpie said:


> All the time!!!! I even had one friend prompt an argument upon being invited to a halloween party. She and I quote told me "she could not have any part of a holiday were we tell kids it's okay to go to a complete strangers house to get free candy" my response " well our party isn't on halloween nor are kids allowed but I see your point. So do u celebrate christmas? After all it does teach children it's okay to sit on strangers laps in exchange for gifts ".....boom....drops the mic. Yeah she's pretty much off the invite list


lmao, that made my day!!!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

nosefuratyou said:


> Rip open their throat and feast on their blood?


Yep. That should work. 




matrixmom said:


> Well, don't we think that too of some haunt members?


I know you are talking about me.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Not here. Then again, except for The Day- and maybe October in general- there are no outward hints of my love of all things Halloween. I don't own a single Halloween-themed piece of clothing or jewelry and there is nothing about my appearance that says Spooky Halloween Person.

If anything, I am guilty of simply assuming that folks with dark themed appearance choices _MUST SURELY_ be big Halloween fans. Once, I needed Halloween help and approached a young guy at work that sported all manner of disturbing tattoos, piercings, and goth themed tee shirts. When I asked him if he was a Halloween fan, he replied, "Meh. I'm really not into any of that stuff."

Ha! Whew knew?! Lesson learned!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Hilda said:


> I know you are talking about me.


Yes, of course. Lilith in the flesh

I love to play it up. One of my favorite lines, which probably does not exactly help my case: "I do not set foot in churches because I do not want to chance bursting into flames..."


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

No, I don't get any of that negativity. 

My guess is that Halloween has nothing to do with some of you being called crazy


----------



## ReelSore (Jan 19, 2015)

Prob doesn't help that I listen to metal or wear metal bands shirts. Like Manson, Rob Zombie, Otep, etc etc. I don't really care what people think or say, to each his/her own. I do what I enjoy, that is what life is about.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Scatterbrains said:


> My guess is that Halloween has nothing to do with some of you being called crazy


Oh man. Now the truth is out.


----------



## thinkscary (Jun 22, 2016)

Thanks....that is a great quote


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

I had a store clerk at Ross question me one time, not too long ago, because I bought a statue of a Cobra that they had. She was like "I had looked at that and wondered who on earth would buy something like that..." I told her, "my wife and I are really into Halloween, and this will go with one of our displays." She then looked dead at me and said "Halloween is evil, I don't like it." To that I said, "good, otherwise you would have already bought this snake, and there wouldn't be one for me." and left.


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

To give a more positive example though, people more often than not think its really cool. I had one lady at a thrift shop ask me about an old spice bottle that I was buying. When I told her that I was going to turn it into a potion bottle for Halloween, she practically begged me to show her a picture of the finished product. When I came back and showed it to her, she had a fit over and thought it was awesome.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Scatterbrains said:


> My guess is that Halloween has nothing to do with some of you being called crazy


Thank you for the deep insight, Dr. Phil



Hilda said:


> Oh man. Now the truth is out.


Good luck stuffing the genie back into the bottle; speaking from experience, the red ones are the most uncooperative


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

When I get that from someone, I just stare at them for 30 seconds or so and mumble something in Latin and walk away laughing...


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

thinkscary said:


> Does this happen to you???? You tell people you love halloween...its your favorite time of year....your favorite holiday...and they think you are in some kind of cult...or worship the devil... or something crazy like that?? How do you respond to these types of people??


I'm a goth. I have been for decades. They already think I am in a cult or worship the devil, at least when I am in the south or rural areas. How do i respond? I laugh at them, say 'bless your heart', and move on with my day. After decades of having people yell 'devil worshiper', 'elvira', and telling me how long it is till or past Halloween these people really aren't worth your time.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Why.. sure! I have cult meetings in my wine Cellar all the time,I'll have at least 50 members down there all wearing our black, bloody robes, and then The doorbell rings! Somebody is here for a house tour! Everybody scatter! Hide!
Everyone hides so Well that the tourists never have a clue. But then there was the time a Christian snuck into the cult meeting, we got into a fist fight and we both spent that night in jail.
This B.S. story was told to me years ago as spread by a teenage girl to her church members 35 miles from my house. If the wine cellar was full of people, there is no place they could all hide here, unless they could slip between dimensions or??
I told the teller of this B.S. that if "She"? keeps on I might just sue her and her church, since not one word of the story has any facts to back any of it up (not one).. and when i win damage$ I would then give the $ out to help the poor and homeless just as her church should have been doing with that $ !
Years ago a local Church had a speaker who said ,"Well there are 110 people in this room (in that Church) so that means there are probably at least 2 to 5 Card-carrying Satanists seated here with us today.' Very, very doubtfull in a small, conservative farming community of elderly people, But let's just get as wacky and radical as your imagination can make it to get everyone's attention, because if you can't get them talking and wondering, they probably Won't be giving YOU any of THEIR MUNNY! Gotta be radical, put on a Show for them, don't let them fall asleep, then they won't be "gracing' that collection plate for you, Mr. Fly-by-night-extremist.
I have had two Exs tell me that I am the most "Christian" person they know. I just try to be kind and do right by everyone because we are all alot more the same than we are different, we all have mostly the same needs and problems as we go through life.


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

nosefuratyou said:


> Rip open their throat and feast on their blood?


I get the look like, well thats nice, like it is a childs thing, something little kids do. It doesn't matter to me.
Then the big day and we get told we have the best yard..... many house on our street really decorate and put
on a show it is great


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

I mean, I did wear my Satanic Temple shirt yesterday...

Look, I live in a small town that is pretty much white and protestant evangelical. One look is just about all it takes, most days, to tell that I'm weird. I take weird as a compliment, wouldn't be any other way. I won't say it doesn't happen, but I don't get too much crap for the way I dress or how much I talk about Halloween. (Other things? Yes. This, no.) And I won't say that I wouldn't be bothered by it if I did, because I probably would. I definitely understand the feeling of being unsafe/unwelcome/outsider because you're different in some way from a dominant mindset. But that's THEIR problem, not mine.

Halloween and haunting is my passion, I love it, and anyone who talks to me about this for 5 minutes can tell. I put in a lot of work, a lot of thought, and I'm proud of what I do. I'm not obligated to educate or convince or confront someone who doesn't get it. I mean, I hate Xmas but I'm not going to go around throwing a fit about it, telling people it's evil. Allowing for differences between people is important. But I guess there are a lot of people who can't come at it from that angle. So I say again, their problem, not mine.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

The statement that really "Gets Me" is:"You have too much time on your hands." Said by an adult who sees my things I have built , but only the outdoor items and my decorated Spookmobile car I drive.
This is almost ALWAYS SAID to me by someone who is half drunk. I live very close to 3 Taverns, I get a meal or a pizza in these businesses, and I see, without even trying how much time some of these Same People spend holding a bar stool down with their butt!
I have been using all kinds of tools since I was 3 yrs. old. For these last 29 years almost everything I have built is in or a part of my haunted house which is all I do for a living. How much per/year does holding down that Bar Stool Pay? Will they ever be featured in national magazines for doing that? Will they ever be featured on National TV shows? Be seen on Television all around the world for that bar-stool-thing?
As far as the Religious things go I have had many church youth Groups come through my house and most of them are eager to return for more fun!
But then, I do use a lot of humor here and basically no gore or mangled body parts or Holly Wood monsters.
This old house has been haunted for a great many years before I ever owned it. I do discuss this as I point out that I am not trying to create any quasi-religious belief system here. Far be it from that. I am just trying to figure out this house (if possible?)


----------



## midnight87 (Feb 12, 2013)

I use to get that all the time. I just ignore them and go on with my life.


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

I don't go into my full Halloween mode with people whom I perceive as not interested. Most of my family and many of my friends don't get it but they put it down to my frustrated creative thirst. I don't talk about it with them unless they ask and then it's very limited. My brother-in-law can't understand why I put so much time, energy and money into one day. He just doesn't understand the pleasure in the process.

On the other hand, I have a coworker who was married on Halloween last year and they did an amazing professional Zombie theme at the reception. We talk about Halloween to our hearts' content. One of my best friends helps haunt every year and loves it but isn't into discussing it until we get into the actual season.

No point in discussing it with people who find it weird or boring. But that goes for any interest or hobby. I love cooking, gardening, my pets...not everyone is into those things. My advice: Only share your passions with people who share your passions!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Palladino said:


> No point in discussing it with people who find it weird or boring. But that goes for any interest or hobby. I love cooking, gardening, my pets...not everyone is into those things. My advice: Only share your passions with people who share your passions!


Very, very well said! There's enough conflict in the world without fishing for it!
I'm a plant nut, and I could make people's eyes glaze over if I chose to go on at length. (But then I've never had anyone negatively accost me about my purchases, either...)


----------



## Halloweenutter (Feb 6, 2015)

Gym Whourlfeld said:


> The statement that really "Gets Me" is:"You have too much time on your hands."


This is what I get if I ever speak about it... "Too much time on my hands", pfff, I think not! I simply chose to allocate it differently, and yes, I like to be busy.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

I often get a vibe that some people think it's childish, weird, or a waste of time to be this involved in Halloween and haunting. Meh, whatever. To me the amount of time, energy and interest involved in following organized sports like the NFL or NBA is a total waste of time. To each his own. If more people understood the concept of "to each his own" the world would be a much better place. I just want to show off my talents and wow the neighborhood kids.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Saturday night (Late) a group of Ravens Grin fans arrived for the house tour. All but one of them have been here before.
Besides being Ravens Grin fans, almost or all of them work in haunted houses in the "season".
I digressed from my usual routine and began sharing with them a great number of things that have happened here over my last 29 years of being open almost every one of those nights during 29 years.
Some of my stories elicted a knowing "Groan" from them as I explained I had to "learn" some things first-hand through the "Experience". Like hearing a customer say to me:"I don't feel too good, I'll just sleep here on your couch until their tour is over.' (Groan! they knew what was going to happen next, he left me what looked like a loaf of compressed puke on my floor resembling an entire loaf of bread!??? It sure did not seem to me that something that large could pass through the throat and mouth to see daylight (without the total downward "Trip")
I also explained how I came to own the house and how lucky I was in getting so much "Free Ink" from a major metropolitan news paper that in one short night had succeeded in making the "Village Idiot" (Me) into the town's Hero, as the entire town became crammed full of people all coming to see my house!
Most of them traveling 2 to 3 or more hours to get here!
Then I told them that my wish would be for everyone to someday have a similar experience ! (And I really meant it!)


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I generally just ignore those people. Although when people call me "weird" I try to look like I'm about to cry and utter a heartfelt "why thank you!"  That either makes them shake their heads or take a step backwards.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

No...they just think I'm weird...or fun...or both!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

You'll get that reaction from people if you "wear Halloween on your sleeve" ....people that don't get "negative" feedback probably don't talk about Halloween that much


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Probably any attention-drawing affectation is going to draw some negative attention. I've never been a "Hey! Look at meeeeee!" sort of person. But I guess I channel all of that into my one day Halloween display and TOT treats.


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

Accusations of strangeness are always answered with my sincere thanks.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Garthgoyle said:


> Thank you for the deep insight, Dr. Phil


No problem. Not much depth required.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Scatterbrains said:


> No problem. Not much depth required.


You do realize that you are only making yourself look like an ***, correct? I only know you through your posts here, which often do not exactly paint the most compelling picture regarding your personality. If you have a problem with me, that is perfectly fine, as I do not expect (nor care) for everyone to like me, although you would be wise to not jump to assumptions and decide that you _truly_ know a person, just as I have never once claimed to.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

I, for one, am spectacularly crazy, and proud of it


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

pumpkinking30 said:


> To give a more positive example though, people more often than not think its really cool. I had one lady at a thrift shop ask me about an old spice bottle that I was buying. When I told her that I was going to turn it into a potion bottle for Halloween, she practically begged me to show her a picture of the finished product. When I came back and showed it to her, she had a fit over and thought it was awesome.


I've also had positive reactions like this from strangers. When I was buying a shopping cart full of Dollarama birds, I got to talking with the young clerk and told her they were for my "Hitchcock Halloween". "Wow," she said, "That's so COOL!"

There is also a local thrift shop where the clerks have asked me about my purchases - especially the things that aren't obviously Halloween. They always express positive interest, too.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Garthgoyle said:


> You do realize that you are only making yourself look like an ***, correct? I only know you through your posts here, which often do not exactly paint the most compelling picture regarding your personality. If you have a problem with me, that is perfectly fine, as I do not expect (nor care) for everyone to like me, although you would be wise to not jump to assumptions and decide that you _truly_ know a person, just as I have never once claimed to.



Thanks for the feedback,....however, I don't know why you jumped to the assumption that I was talking about you.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

How many of you posting here concerning other people being snide or insulting about your Halloween enthusiasm live in a very small town?
How many of you live in your own very small "Home Town?"
I am living in the same town my great-great-Grandfather lived in at least 160 years ago, same last name-"Warfield".
Both of my Parents families have been Here for a very long time.
I have a self-made reputation here for being "Weird"--"Creative"--"Odd"--"Different"--Artistic"..........So I might not ever have really that many people treating me like some people have treated the rest of you.
I was a paranoid child though, living in a small town where it seemed as if everybody knew me, knew my entire family!
My Parent's house is in a small valley, EVERYBODY is looking down at us, they know what we do... I finally got over such feelings because I let nothing stop me from doing what I need to do to create my own fun world around me.
I'm having Fun (and not making anyone else pay an extreme personal price for My fun.)
recently a man was walking around this dead-end parking lot where my house is and he said he could see the "Humor" in the things i have Made!
I thanked him, he's very observant!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I actually never thought about people thinking I am weird..Gee, thanks now I'm going to be wondering..LOL!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Kelloween:My art teacher, Mrs. Blendon Kneale (Who lived to be 106?) Used to have a saying:"I wouldn't give you a nickle for an average person."
She was in her 80s still carving really neat "Angels" playing Baseball in scrap pieces of old wood. Some of them had their muscles accented as she used the grain of the wood to be the muscles.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I love that quote!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Scatterbrains said:


> Thanks for the feedback,....however, I don't know why you jumped to the assumption that I was talking about you.


The fact that you singled out my comment and how the response was worded. If you are being genuine, I apologize for the remarks.


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

I live in NYC . The borough of Staten Island . I've gotten a Lot of negative crap and passive aggressive nonsense. now 15 years later the props you can buy in Halloween stores far far surpass my gorey projects of yesteryear. I was told I'd "gone too far" and my decor was "in bad taste" now in yet another new home I shall do as I please and the can kiss my pumpkin. luckily I'm surrounded by commercial properties as well as a couple homes so I expect no trouble. I'm too old for nonsense so any complaints I get will just be ignored.


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

*Stephen fry said it best. lol*

I think
Stephan Fry said it best " It's now very common to hear people say "I'm offended by that" as if it gives them certain rights. it's no more than a whine. it has no meaning , no purpose , it has no reason to be respected as a phrase. "I'm offended by that" well so what.?" - Just remember that the The world is a magical place full of people waiting to be offended by anything and everything. yes I've gotten people complain on Facebook and in real life about my Halloween obsession , it's tiresome and stupid. it was much worse in the south. lol


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

I haven't ever had someone say that directly to me, but I know some people think it. Most of the time, I get, "So you like all that scary blood and guts and demons and things?" I just say "yeah, it's great!" They're always OK with that answer, and once they hear me explain why I like it, how many horror movies I've seen, and what I do to celebrate it, they see I'm actually pretty normal lol.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

The most I ever get the "stink eye" is when I'm buying something Halloween related. I was at Big Lots loading up on rats. A lady walking by looked at me with distain and said "Do you think you have enough?" I said, "You know, you're right. You can never have too many rats." and threw two more in my cart. She just huffed at me and walked away. She's a stranger to me. What does it matter to her what I do?


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

scareme said:


> The most I ever get the "stink eye" is when I'm buying something Halloween related. I was at Big Lots loading up on rats. A lady walking by looked at me with distain and said "Do you think you have enough?" I said, "You know, you're right. You can never have too many rats." and threw two more in my cart. She just huffed at me and walked away. She's a stranger to me. What does it matter to her what I do?


LOL! Exactly!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Thankfully, no. I haven't had this yet, but I don't live in the Bible Belt & the DMV (DC/MD/VA) is generally a pretty progressive & liberal area. Oh I know we have people that would gladly send me straight to hell for a LOT of things I've done, but I just don't get that reaction. 

Not yet anyway. I'm sure it will happen, it just hasn't happened yet.

My husband had a co-worker many years ago that said they put up a sign on their driveway on Halloween that stated "This house is washed in the blood of Jesus. No trick or treaters." He just let it go but in his head he said he was thinking "Jacka$$. You couldn't just turn out the lights?!?"

But thankfully, I've been spared.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

So they were religious but they themselves ripped Jesus''s blood out of him, JUST TO WASH THEIR HOUSE!?" (Previous post)
They are truly on the crude, inhumane part of the territory of civilization.... I would say.
A little old lady working in a fabric store 25 miles away , got distraught twice by my purchases there. The first time when I was lucky enough to find enough material to cover Both of my front room couches. It is a bright RED back round with Spiders,Ugly bugs, snakes allover it (Large cartoonish animals) 
"Where did you find THIS!?"
"Right at the back of your store! " she acted as if she was afraid to even touch the cloth, a critter might jump from the repeated pattern and "Get HER!"
The other time she became upset, I had my youngest Son with me, he might have been about "10"?
We carted many yards of thick denim up to her check out. As she was lifting the cloth, sort of folding it she said, "Oh, somebody is going to be making a lot of blue Jean jackets!"
"No, we are making bags to put actual bodies in, "Body Bags".
Her store "Smile" froze, then diminished as a striken expression crossed her face and her eyes went "Empty" as she kept on folding....
My Son said, "No, Really, we are!"
Her face remained frozen, distant... 
These became the bags for the one slide.. I like to "Package" people up before sending on their scary ride into the unknown.
Another woman working there had once chickened-out about coming into my house, so her Husband and their two kids were going through as she sat outside in their truck.
I managed to sneak outside and ask her if she would like to possibly scare them by hiding in a real coffin?
She was in the coffin when I said to her kids:"What hideous creature of the Night, might be hiding in this coffin?"
They opened the coffin.. "MOM!?"
Mom Never forgot this, we would talk about every time I saw her in the fabric store.


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

scareme said:


> The most I ever get the "stink eye" is when I'm buying something Halloween related. I was at Big Lots loading up on rats. A lady walking by looked at me with distain and said "Do you think you have enough?" I said, "You know, you're right. You can never have too many rats." and threw two more in my cart. She just huffed at me and walked away. She's a stranger to me. What does it matter to her what I do?


because people can't mind their own business......


----------

